# HAVAN TWO!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

SO ...It's been 9 days now - and let me tell you gang...it has been *great*. I had such reservations getting # 2. I thought it would be double the work - but it has actually been easier!!! And not only that - my shoes love it!! They are so busy playing that Ollie no longer gets my shoes - doesn't shred as much TP but last nite they did get in a bit of a serious altercation over my panties - so some things didn't change!!
They love each other already - share a crate - share a 3 bowl food dish that works great - food-water-food layout and share mommy and daddy just fine!!
*
GO FOR IT!!!*


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sooooo glad that things are working out so well for you, Ollie and Austin. Maybe I would consider a 2nd if I could get the perfect older puppy, like you did. (Perhaps at some point I'll ask you how you got so lucky!) Since Brutus is not totally potty trained yet, I can't see myself going through that again anytime too soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Boy Catherine I was just starting to fall asleep at work but that one woke me right up. What is it with these guys and undies?? You can hide them at the bottom of the laundry pile and they will jump in and find them LOL..
I agree 2 is much more easier and a lot more fun. Glad to hear everything is going great.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's wonderful to see how happy you are! I'm so glad it all worked out so well. I could feel your hesitation in the beginning but now I'm so happy for you! Wonderful post! You put a smile on my face.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats wonderful to hear Catherine!! I am actually looking for my 3rd. I really need a playmate for Tripp. He tries so hard to play with Dream, but she just wont give him the time of day(most times). And we just cant play the way he wants to! He loves to roll & wrestle. We just applied to a Hav rescue, so we will see how that goes. I am not sure if it matters if its a boy or girl-whoever can keep up with Tripp is fine with us!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I was concerned about them being so close in age but it works as they have the same energy level...Ollis actually is the playing instigator (SP?) Austin is the cuddle bunny and would choose to be wrapped around your feet sleeping most of the time but Ollie comes up with a bone and you can almost hear him say.....OK time to chase me and try to get my bone!!!

Then the games begin - I leave for work around 730 - we get up at 6 and they play for an hour inside and out and are exhausted when I leave - they are ready for the first nap of the day!!

Cheryl - I would love to say there was a trick to finding Austin...I did search him out however quite frankly I just think I was really blessed and maybe a large part of dumb blonde luck!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We get up at 4:45(yes, a.m!) so we have time to play with them before we leave for work & Tripp is ready to play but Dreamer goes back to sleep. We try & chase him around & play but then he tries to get Dreamer up-NOPE!! Unless there is a lap for her to sit on or i leave the room-she's not coming out! I wish i can say he's exhausted when we leave but he isnt.I feel bad about that. We do tire him out in the p.m.. 
How old is Ollie & Austin & did you purposely look for a boy?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was 10 months on the 7th...Austin will be 5 months on the 24th...And *YES*! I wanted another boy....one moody female in the house is enough - and boys *ALWAYS* love mommy!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad everything is working out for you guys. I had the same feelings when we got Shelby. The whole 3 hr drive hime, I kept wanting to turn around and bring her back. But now, I can't imagine not having her. She is my snuggle puppy. And it is easier, because they keep each other company.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Olliesmom said:


> Ollie was 10 months on the 7th...Austin will be 5 months on the 24th...And *YES*! I wanted another boy....one moody female in the house is enough - and boys *ALWAYS* love mommy!!


Catherine - I love the boys too and prefer them to females any time.  Don't get me wrong I love Brandy (by red standard female), but she is a female. 

I am so glad to hear things are working out wonderfully for your boys, knew they would.

About the undies, I can totally relate. Bugsy is a total underwear hound!! My other dogs could care less. I wonder if it's a Hav thing.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Are most females that way? The pup i am looking at is a 10 month old female. They say she loves to play & is very loving. I have noticed the huge differences in Tripp & Dream but wasnt sure if they were mostly all that way. Dream is moody as where Tripp is just always the same. Now it makes me wonder....
But Dreamer is the sweetest & the best dog. She is so well behaved.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't found that with Shelby. She gives kisses like crazy and loves to snuggle. She's the one that will sit next to you and wedge herself into your body. Maybe because she is still a puppy? She is ver affectionate.

Kodi lets you know he loves you, because he is in your face, literally, jumps on you, puts his paws on your shoulders, and kisses.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gee, Catherine....you're going to be a bad influence on me!  Maddie would love a playmate. So far, I've been making a go of things by arranging playdates and letting her play with friendly dogs we know. But it would be great to have a playmate in the family down the line. Like you, I love getting an older pup, even though I hadn't planned it that way. I guess they're hard to find, but its so nice to avoid the teething and concentrated potty training stage. Maddie fit so nicely into our family right away. Congrats on getting Austin!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Speaking of males vs. females, I've had 2 female Havanese. My first was a true velcro dog and was completely loving and devoted to me, although she preferred sitting next to me than on my lap. She was also completely devoted to my husband. My second, Maddie, is the most loving little girl! She kisses everyone she meets and I have to yell "Uncle!" to get her to stop giving me "ear" kissies. She'll sit on my lap, next to me, or follow me wherever I go. I can't imagine a more loving dog. Maybe she's more like a male, I don't know.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Catherine, I am so happy for you, Ollie and Austin. I too love having two now, but it took me a while.. they are so much fun together. Enjoy the frolicing.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Catherine,

Congratulations on darling Austin! I am so happy for you and it is great to hear the boys really are "brothers". I want a friend for Kohana, but my husband says this will change her. She is totally devoted to me and follows me around when he's not home or is not playing with her, she's daddies little girl, but I want mommies little boy! Cheryl says we live near to one another, but now you don't need a playmate for Ollie.

Way to go...they are both so cute together!

Libby


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Getting a second Hav will not change Kohana. It just doubles the pleasure!
I brought mine to work this morning, and they ran around for 15 minutes entertaining everyone. Then a friend's little girl came in and played with them for a half hour. They had a ball. When she left, they ate breakfast and now they are sound asleep. 

Someone said you don't need TV with those 2 dogs. They are right. They were so funny last night that we completely lost the plot of the movie we were supposed to be watching.


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

*two*

Catherine - That's so good to hear! We're in the same boat - Riley will be joining us in about 1 1/2 weeks! He'll be 10 1/2 weeks by then...

We've gone to visit him (and the other 7 puppies) several times and have brought Molly each time. The first time, she could not be bothered by the little lump of puppy laying there. The 2nd time, she sniffed him a little bit and he tried to pull her leash in his mouth. This last time, she showed a lot more interest - Riley kept running from under one couch to under another, teasing her to chase him - and she did! Her tail was wagging, waiting for him to come back out. And this time, when he pulled her leash, she followed! It was too cute!

It was also interesting to see how quickly Riley seemed to learn how Molly wanted to interact. She's a very cautious dog- and when he first jumped at her to play, she growled at him. Then, he seemed to know better and not jump right at her, but rather to each side, sort of teasing her - letting her come to him on her terms.

The breeder is taking Molly for a few days before we bring him home (and by then 5 of the 8 puppies will be gone to their new homes). I'm hoping the two will be the best of buds!

Your two are too cute! Keep posting pics of them!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I was worried about Ollie and Momma's little boy....now I just have momma's little boys!!! Austin is more of a snuggler - but Ollie is always the consistant one...it is funny tho - I thought Ollie was the most affection puppy in the world and now Astin is even more - they are so different but sooooo happy together!

Love the fact the Riley's bredder is taking your dog to get them acquainted! Great breeder!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, ABSOLUTELY!! The more the merrier in my book!! I love having my little caravan follow me everywhere & fight over who gets to lay closer to mommy at night. There is nothing like it eace:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I had someone express great concerns to me this weekend about once you get 3, you dont get to travel etc.. & one ends up getting ignored if others are pushy for attention & advised me against getting another. But it sounds like you all dont have an issue. I am so torn!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do have to agree that going away is a big issue.:ballchain: If you are someone that travels a lot, it could be a problem, and very costly! I only take one vacation a year, and we rent a shore house for a few weeks, and the dogs come with us. It just would not be the same without them. I have been working with a trainer who will take my three overnight if we ever go anywhere, but it is very expensive - but you cant blame them for charging - it is three dogs. I also have a friend in town who will come over & take them out if I am occupied for a whole day - as I do for her 3 Havanese. You just have to find the right people & it is certainly workable. My guys do push for attention but everything seems fine, I have two hands & sometimes have to rub two heads with one hand - to me it is just one more guy to love and to get unconditional love from. 
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Last summer was the first vacation we ever took with our puppy. Our other dogs never went anywhere with us. We had so much fun with Kodi, that we can't wait to go away with both of them this summer. 

Because we have our own business, it is hard to get away for extended vacations. So, 4 or 5 days is the max. We try to take long weekends during the year and we always go to pet friendly places.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm so glad that the 2 dogs are working out well for you! My newest baby comes home in a couple of weeks! I can't wait, and I sure hope it turns out as well. Skiver is such a Mommy's boy!

I was gone for the weekend, and he kept looking everywhere for me, didn't want to go to sleep, Daddy had a rough time


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that things are going so well! eace: I will have to show my hubby this thread so I can get a playmate for Gucci in the future! hehe

I think I'll wait about a year and then start looking!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We dont travel much & any travel we would do i would want my pups along. I could not imagine leaving them in a kennel(unless emergency). Unfortunately we do not really have anyone here i can just quickly leave them with. At least anyone i really trust with my babies. Most people around this area view dogs as something you leave outside & pay no attention to whatsoever. That they have no place indoors either. People look at me like i am crazy at times the way i treat my pups like my family. They just roll the eyes. 
Im sorry everyone :focus: !! I know i can ramble on...


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

That's a cute story - should have called him.....Cruiser!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

reece said:


> Hubby tried to get me to go on a cruise and instead I took the money and bought Nigel.


I'd say you made a great choice!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Catherine, 

So glad things are working out. I am jeolous. It seems like many people have MHS and I don't think I can give it to my hubby. I will keep trying.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, I cannot believe that you actually leave 19 year old at home!!! My house would be party central if I trusted my guys to stay home with the dogs:whoo: You are lucky, I always have to bring my kids with me, or find someone to come to the house -
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes you are lucky, we thought we could leave our son 2 years ago, he swore all would be ok, he had a big blowout party!! Luckily my girlfriend had the dogs at her house so they were not bothered. He is a good kid, and does well in college as well, BUT!! the temptation to party would be too great! And now i have to deal with the 17 year old who is a Honors Society member, great grades, but loves the "idea" of partying with his brothers college friends. We are best to just bring them with us!! 
My guys do call me the crazy dog lady too - but they are In love with the pups.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep! Well I'm known as the crazy dog lady here in Texas!:hail: Right now it may not be "en vogue" but you just wait we're starting a new trend!!!:mullet: p.s. sorry I just had to use that "mullet" somewhere!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Catherine,
Glad to read Ollie and Austin are doing well and you are finding it easier.That is great news!Congradulations on your 2 boys!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki - I know how you feel, I have been wanting to use some of those crazy smiley faces too!! 
Rita, we gotta come up with a way to infect your hubby:eyebrows:  
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Way to go Laurie!!:clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:thumb: Catherine, I KNEW it would be easier for you to have two! I wasn't quite sure at first, thinking it was just something that Hav addicts tell you to enable that MHS thing..... they/WE can be sneaky! :suspicious: BUT having two at about the same age - mine are only 2 weeks apart - and the 2nd Hav already housetrained makes things sooooooo much easier and more enjoyable.

*" I was worried about Ollie and Momma's little boy....now I just have momma's little boys!!! "*

Yes!! :amen: That is what I thought might happen too, but like you, I now have two momma's boys to love and snuggle with. They are wonderful brothers and a huge joy to have! I'm not sure having two German Sheps or two bulldogs or two retrievers would be easier because i'm not familiar with those breeds, but two Havanese are definitely a great combo for this family!

I am very happy for you and for Ollie as I know he is enjoying the new addition too.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Marj, you mentioned 2 German Shepherds, it reminded me of this pictures of my babies before I knew a Havanese


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Debbie, they are beautiful! You had all those dogs at the same time? Must have been hard to move around in the house! LOL Are you missing anything about having bigger breeds at home? Of course they are different in more ways than just size, but I know that I'd likely trip over them all the time or get knocked down! lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie - Wow you really went from one end of the spectrum to the other!! The all look so majestic!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

great photo Debbie of your old pack...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Debbie - Wow you really went from one end of the spectrum to the other!! The all look so majestic!!
> Laurie


Laurie, are you insinuating that our Havs look like peasants?!? :faint:

:laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Laurie, are you insinuating that our Havs look like peasants?!? :faint:
> 
> :laugh:


If that's true, then I for one would like to know why they cost so much. :wink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha Ha -:nono: no I just love the way they are sitting there - our guys are not peasants, but love bugs, soft & cuddly!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good question, Lina!! LOL

O.k., Laurie, you're off the hook. THIS time!  :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I really miss my girls, but I don't miss their hair. Boy did they shed. I never worried about getting robbed. I did walked over them constantly, I had a 600 sq. ft house back then. The funny thing is they all thought they were lap dogs and tried to climb up on my lap when ever I sat down. Sam on the other hand would rather be on the floor.LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Debbie,

I love Shepherds, used to have one 125 lb baby.....talk about feeling safe!!! I miss him, but I don't miss all the hair. I could brush and brush and brush him and there would still be more. I am going to have to look around and see if I can dig up his pic.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Michele,

I think the same way you do and really want a playmate for Kohana. I really think it is better to get another one when she is younger than older and set in her ways and not wanting to give at all! Send me some good vibes to get another one! I think that would make a good 26th wedding anniversary present - don't you?

Thanks for your support  

Libby


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby,

Your baby is just so cute and I love her name. I am originally from Russian, well Ukraine to be exact, and in Ukraniann Kohana mean beloved.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Julia,

Thank you! - I think Bugsy and Kohana look like siblings! That is so neat to know about Kohana's name in Russian and I am really surprised my daughter didn't tell me this as her mother-in-law is Russian. I named her from a Hawaiian name Kohana meaning "little flower", but I like the Ukraniann meaning better - she is very loved by her whole family! Thank you for sharing this with me.  

Libby & Kohana


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby,

You are very welcome.  Actually my Ukrainian is almost non-existant (though I am fluent in Russian), but do remember a few words here and there.


----------

